# Toro Dingo and other compact Utility tractors



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.toro.com/en-us/professional-contractor/compact-utility/dingo/pages/default.aspx

Anyone using one of these? Sure seem like they would be handy on the back fill of sewer lines, digging up water line leaks, digging up minor sewer repairs, as well as numerous things around house/shop/land.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Used them before. No ass at all in hard stuff. As sunbelt was renting out mini excavators for 400 a day, I was never able to justify one.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Everybody I know rents. It's cheaper in the long run (no maintenance) and tax deductible.

I'd prolly run myself over with that thing though lol


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

In my opinion those are landscapers toys. We rented one once and in my opinion are not suitable for our type of work.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Those things lack power, you'd be better off with a couple of day laborers and a wheelbarrow. You see in that pic how the scoop is full of mulch, that's about all it'll pick up. I rented one thinking it would speed up a long water service cover up that we dug with a trencher. I had to push that hunk of junk to get it to move any significant soil. It was like a heavy rake that drove itself to the work area.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

A little track hoe that can fit in a 3' door is best for plumbers if you need something small for sewers and they have jackhammer attachments for them. On the other hand if you have a ton of money to spend they have attachments for about everything.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Is ther another company that make similiar machines from Austrailia??


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

You might as well get a dig-it that tows behind your truck.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow! I have a dingo wide track and a Ditch Witch SK 650 diesel and they are some of the best tools I have ever bought! I can back fill a mountain of dirt that would take 3-4 guys a half day in under an hour. All the attachments are great! I use the jackhammer, the trencher, the stump grinder (if it's over a sewer) the land leveler for back fills. And the best part is it's like having 2 employees that never ask for a raise, never call in sick or complain! As for power there are so many different models it's not fair to compare them unless you say the model you used and what you where doing with it. My diesel is 32hp turbo and you can drive it into a huge pile of packed dirt and it laughs at you. My older dingo that was a narrow track small gas motor was really wimpy so it matters which machine you are talking about. I think I will go wash them right now they deserve it lol.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Cuda said:


> Wow! I have a dingo wide track and a Ditch Witch SK 650 diesel and they are some of the best tools I have ever bought! I can back fill a mountain of dirt that would take 3-4 guys a half day in under an hour. All the attachments are great! I use the jackhammer, the trencher, the stump grinder (if it's over a sewer) the land leveler for back fills. And the best part is it's like having 2 employees that never ask for a raise, never call in sick or complain! As for power there are so many different models it's not fair to compare them unless you say the model you used and what you where doing with it. My diesel is 32hp turbo and you can drive it into a huge pile of packed dirt and it laughs at you. My older dingo that was a narrow track small gas motor was really wimpy so it matters which machine you are talking about. I think I will go wash them right now they deserve it lol.


What kinda diesel does that puppy got in it, I'm assuming a diahatsu, because its a toro

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

My dingo is a gas 22 hp koller it's my ditch witch sk650 that is the diesel and it's a kubota 3 cyl turbo. Same motor is in my mini excavator. I love diesels but sometimes they piss me off, one of my trailer compressors with a John Deer diesel just started leaking water into the oil and it was one of the cylinder liners, so I had to buy a $400 liner puller to pop it out I usually just floor jack them out with wood but not this one lol. So it gets a rebuilt while I am in there.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Cuda said:


> My dingo is a gas 22 hp koller it's my ditch witch sk650 that is the diesel and it's a kubota 3 cyl turbo. Same motor is in my mini excavator. I love diesels but sometimes they piss me off, one of my trailer compressors with a John Deer diesel just started leaking water into the oil and it was one of the cylinder liners, so I had to buy a $400 liner puller to pop it out I usually just floor jack them out with wood but not this one lol. So it gets a rebuilt while I am in there.


Yeah those yanmar diesels (John Deere diesel) had some design flaws when they were redesigned a few years ago according to one of my buddies who's a diesel tech. But apperantly most of the kinks have been worked out since the redesign 

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------

